# Does my Roper Washing Machine have a Fabric Softener dispenser?



## lou_weed (Aug 10, 2016)

Does this machine have a fabric softener "dispenser"? I can't tell I know some units come with one but i'm pretty sure this one does not. My only thought is that the top cap of the center agitator comes off at which I could buy a compatible dispenser to fit on the top? I tried to screw off the top counter clockwise but it does not seem to come off easily so i wasn't sure and didn't want to break it. btw i believe this unit is from 2005. help!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like an older model with no fabric softener capability. Maybe you can manually put some in during the spin cycle. Any manuals? What's the model number?


----------



## lou_weed (Aug 10, 2016)

the manual is long gone and i have no idea where the model no is located (maybe on the back of unit?) either way i dont know how to get model no. :vs_mad:


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Where to find model no.:

http://www.partselect.com/Model-Number-Locator+11+repair.htm


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Once you have the model no., you can go to Whirlpool's website to download the manual.


----------



## lou_weed (Aug 10, 2016)

Druidia said:


> Where to find model no.:
> 
> http://www.partselect.com/Model-Number-Locator+11+repair.htm


OK i finally found the model no. RAS6233KQ2

Here is the link according to the link above you posted:

http://www.partselect.com/AdvancedModelSearch.aspx?ModelNum=RAS6233KQ2&mfgModelNum=&fkMfgID=3

does it look like its equipped to add a fabric softener dispenser?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

No way to add fabric softener of that one. You'll have to manually add it, or buy another machine


----------

